# Hile , Tiere im Laptop



## Oliver (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Tier in meinem Laptop !!!
soca. 3mm groß und grabbelt im Bildschirm auf und ab !

Ich glaube das grabbelt mich in den Wahnsinn !

Was kann ich tun ?


----------



## Hermann (27 Juli 2008)

totschlagen ...*ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Fallen aufstellen.
Oder
Gift auslegen.
*ROFL*

Evtl. noch TFT auseinander bauen, damit das Tier da raus kommt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juli 2008)

*Nur nicht zerquetschen!*

Meinen Monitor im Büro zieren auch zwei kleine, schwarze Punkte. Ursprünglich waren es mal Krabbelviecher, Wanzen oder so etwas. Das Trojanische Pferd war ein S7-200-Karton der unter dem Monitor stand und den Rahmen des TFT berührte. Bevor ich schnallte, dass sie im Innern des Displays waren, waren sie auch schon breit. Das ist schon ärgerlich bei einem hochwertigen UXGA-Display. Für mich ein Grund mehr, die S7-200 zu hassen.

Wenn ich in so einem Display gefangen wäre, würde ich mich, dank meines scharfen Verstandes, wahrscheinlich in Richtung des Licht's bewegen. Vielleicht mal über Nacht das Display mit einer Schreibtischlampe auf einer Seite leicht beleuchten? Wenn es sich um die kleine schwarze TFT-Witwe handelt, hast du allerdings schlechte Karten. Zum einen ist sie blind, zum anderen vermehrt sie sich sehr schnell durch Zellteilung  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Juli 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> totschlagen ...*ROFL*


 
Vorsicht!!! Greenpeace ist überall.


----------



## Waelder (28 Juli 2008)

*ich krieg mich nicht mehr*

sorry aber *ROFL*

wie wäre es mit ner "Stromfalle" zum Amperekäferchen fangen ?

Aber spass beiseite. So ne Insektenbrutzellampe mit delm komischen lila licht die müsste dann wie von dagobert beschrieben gute dienste leisten.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Juli 2008)

ich hatte auch mal so ein Insekt im Bildschirm - das hat entweder den Ausgang wieder gefunden, oder liegt nun tot unten drin  jedenfalls ist es wieder weg, ohne dass ich den Alkoholkonsum einschränken musste


----------



## Solaris (28 Juli 2008)

Erst einmal die alten Stullenpakete aus dem Schreibtisch fachgerecht entsorgen, eventuelle weitere Brutnester sichten und entsprechend behandeln.
Dann:
Den Laptop in eine große Tüte stecken, CO2 einlassen, zuschnüren und ein paar Stunden oder über Nacht stehen lassen.


----------



## hovonlo (29 Juli 2008)

Ich weiss zwar jetzt nicht wie diese blöden Viecher heißen, aber die kommen nicht aus den Stullenpaketen o.ä.. Bei meinem UXGA hat sich auch wieder eines dieser Miststücke zwischen Display und Beleuchtung niedergelassen. Es war so etwa 30 Minuten lang zu beobachten wie es hin und her, auf und ab krabbelte und dann irgendwann den Lebensgeist aushauchte - zum Glück relativ weit außen. Jegliche Versuche das Vieh irgendwohin zu lenken schlugen fehl (Erstechen mit dem Mauszeiger ...)

Beim letzten Display saß so ein Tierchen ziemloch genau in der Mitte - das irritiert wahnsinnig beim Lesen.

Diese Viecher tauchen nahezu jedes Jahr zwischen Anfang Juni und Mitte Juli auf, können anscheinend fliegen oder werden zumindest durch den Wind umher getragen.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juli 2008)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Diese Viecher tauchen nahezu jedes Jahr zwischen Anfang Juni und Mitte Juli auf, können anscheinend fliegen oder werden zumindest durch den Wind umher getragen.


Danke, das war das Stichwort, da hab ich gleich an die Gewitterfliege gedacht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewitterfliege
und siehe da:


> Fransenflügler beschädigt Monitore
> Dieses Insekt ist zu einer Plage für Besitzer von TFT-Monitoren geworden. Vom Licht des Monitors angezogen, fliegt es durch die Lüftungsschlitze in den Flachbildschirm hinein und befindet sich dann hinter Panelglas und Diffusorfolie. Das Insekt stirbt und ist daraufhin im Monitorbild sichtbar. Garantieansprüche werden von den Herstellern unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Samsung bestätigt beispielsweise, dass "zwischen Diffusorfolie und TFT-Panel weder Staub, noch Tiere oder Fremdkörper gelangen dürften".


----------



## hovonlo (30 Juli 2008)

Wir hatten diese schöne "Bilderweiterung" hier neben Büro-TFTs auch bei einem TP170.


----------



## Question_mark (1 August 2008)

*Ein Käfer für Dich persönlich ...*

Hallo,

sieht der Käfer etwa so aus ?




Jetzt hat jeder seinen persönlichen Käfer im Monitor, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der durch ein CAT5 Kabel passt :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (11 August 2008)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Diese Viecher tauchen nahezu jedes Jahr zwischen Anfang Juni und Mitte Juli auf, können anscheinend fliegen oder werden zumindest durch den Wind umher getragen.


 

Also: Urlaub machen von Anfang Juni bis Mitte Juli und den Lappi in der Zeit vakuumverpackt in die Ecke legen.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (11 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht der Käfer etwa so aus ?
> 
> ...


 

Zum Glück bin ich nicht am eigenen Rechner .....


----------



## Cerberus (12 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht der Käfer etwa so aus ?
> 
> ...


 
Der Vorteil allerdings von diesem Käfer liegt darin, dass man einfach die Maus in den Bildschirm lassen kann, die dann den Käfer entweder nach oben oder unten jagen kann!
Blöd nur, dass der Käfer jedes Mal wieder kommt und nicht am Rand des Bildschirms abstürzt.:shock:

Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass der Käfer unten wieder reinkommt, wenn man ihn oben rausschiebt. Dann wäre der Beweis erbracht, dass mein Bildschirm eine Kugel ist.:s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## Oliver (12 August 2008)

Also meiner steht jetzt seit 2 Wochen auf einer Stelle.

Ich habe mich entschlossen ich lasse ein neues Display kommen ( Garantie )


----------



## Question_mark (12 August 2008)

*Schnellreparatur TFT Monitor ...*

Hallo,



			
				Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner steht jetzt seit 2 Wochen auf einer Stelle.
> Ich habe mich entschlossen ich lasse ein neues Display kommen



Ist doch nicht nötig, wenn der auf einer Stelle steht nimm eine Walther 7,65mm und weg ist die Obstfliege 
Du solltest nur vorher den Wellensittichkäfig hinter dem Monitor woanders hin stellen, z. B. neben das Katzenkörbchen.
Einen neuen Monitor brauchst Du aber auf jedem Fall *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 August 2008)

*Den Monitor kriegt man rund ...*

Hallo,



			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wäre der Beweis erbracht, dass mein Bildschirm eine Kugel ist.



Gehe nach OBI, hole Dir 30-er Schmirgelpapier und schleif den Monitor einfach rund bis zur Kugel  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (13 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Gehe nach OBI, hole Dir 30-er Schmirgelpapier und schleif den Monitor einfach rund bis zur Kugel


 
Meine Idee wäre gewesen, dass ich mir einen Heißluftfön besorge und den Monitor heiß mache. Dann kann ich ihn zur Kugel formen.

Allerdings ist mir die Variante mit dem Schleifpapier viel lieber. Da kann ich mir wenigstens nicht die Finger verbrennen!


----------



## arcis (13 August 2008)

*+*



> totschlagen...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrQzRBcrCts

Vielleicht so?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2008)

Oliver schrieb:


> Also meiner steht jetzt seit 2 Wochen auf einer Stelle.


Also, entweder hat er die Lust verloren, nach dem Ausgang der Kugel zu suchen, oder er ist tot! Letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher. Natürlich hast du dann auch Anspruch auf einen neuen Käfer. Wovon ernährt sich eigentlich so ein kleines Murmeltier? Ein Tamagotchi wäre vermutlich einfacher zu pflegen  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (13 August 2008)

*Jetzt strengt Euch doch mal an ...*

Hallo,



			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Idee wäre gewesen, dass ich mir einen Heißluftfön besorge und den Monitor heiß mache. Dann kann ich ihn zur Kugel formen.



Ich sehe schon die nächste Frage im SPS-Forum : 
"Wieviel Leistung muss mein Heissluftföhn haben, um mit meinen TFT Monitor "Google-Earth" absolut realistisch wie auf einem Globus betrachten zu können. Der Schwager von meinem Kollegen und davon der Cousin 3.Grades hat einmal auf einer Baustelle so einen Frequenzumrichter mit 400kW gefunden. Denkt Ihr, die Leistung reicht aus ? Sollte ich das besser über eine Mond/Viereckschaltung betreiben und wieviele S7 200 muss ich kaskadieren um diese doch recht simple Steuerung zu programmieren ?
Und brauche ich eine Visualisierung, weil dadurch der Monitor vielleicht noch etwas runder wird, wenn ja kann ich das mit WinCC Flex machen oder doch über MPI, DP, H1, TCP. Ich erwarte eine Lösung bis morgen früh oder Ihr seid einfach unfähig ..    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 August 2008)

*Kein Kommentar dazu ...*

Hallo,



			
				Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner steht jetzt seit 2 Wochen auf einer Stelle.



Ich habe gerade für mich beschlossen das nicht weiter zu kommentieren, aber normal ist das nicht  
Einfach mal die Freundin wechseln ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*Bildschirmreiniger*

Gefunden in "Fun zum Feierabend von 2005
http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=96&d=1108649912


----------



## Oliver (29 August 2008)

Ich habe entzwischen das Display tauschen lassen,

War ja noch Gewährleistung drauf.

Hat ohne Probleme geklappt...


----------



## Werner54 (5 September 2008)

*Falsches Forum*

Hallo, 

Ihr Glücklichen!

Andere hatten eure Probleme bereits vor langer Zeit!

Einfach mal im web nach ->TFT ->forum ->insekt suchen...


----------



## Perfektionist (5 September 2008)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Glücklichen!
> 
> ...


wie schrieb neulich hier jemand sehr treffend (leider finde ich den beitrag auch grad nicht)?


> Suchen ist eine Sache - Finden eine andere ...


----------



## nade (8 September 2008)

Sowas etwa?


----------



## Perfektionist (9 September 2008)

Das gab es schon hier:





Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht der Käfer etwa so aus ?
> 
> ...


----------



## nade (9 September 2008)

Verzeizh, dachte es wäre aus einem anderen Forum.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

*Hilfe!!!!!!!*

Diese blöden Käfer sind wieder aufgetaucht. Immer wenn ich Beiträge von Sven_HH anschaue tauchen sie auf!
Wie bekommt man diese scheiß Viecher nur los??


----------



## Eliza (14 Oktober 2008)

Draufhauen, Kaffee rüberkippen oder mit Tippex anmalen.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

*Ist mein Bildschirm krank?*

Och menno, jetzt hab ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Delle und weißen Punkten.

Was für eine Krankheit hat er????


----------



## Eliza (14 Oktober 2008)

Oh mann, ich hab extra ODER geschrieben, nicht alles auf einmal!


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

Und ich hab mir gedacht lieber alles auf einmal. Wer weiß wie widerstandsfähig diese Käfer sind. Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen, ob es den Käfer noch gibt oder er schon draufgegangen ist. Schließlich sind sie ja auch schwarz und sie sind bestimmt schlau genug um sich nicht auf einem meiner weißen Punkte zu verstecken!


----------



## Eliza (14 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen, ob es den Käfer noch gibt oder er schon draufgegangen ist. Schließlich sind sie ja auch schwarz und sie sind bestimmt schlau genug um sich nicht auf einem meiner weißen Punkte zu verstecken!


 
Damit hast du doch erreicht was du wolltest. du siehst sie zumindest nicht mehr.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Damit hast du doch erreicht was du wolltest. du siehst sie zumindest nicht mehr.


 
Ja schon, aber was passiert, wenn sie trotzdem noch da sind und ich den Bildschirm repariere??


----------



## Eliza (14 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber was passiert, wenn sie trotzdem noch da sind und ich den Bildschirm repariere??


 
Wieviel Kaffee und Tippex hast du noch vorrätig?


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Wieviel Kaffee und Tippex hast du noch vorrätig?


 
Also den Kaffee würd ich gern selber trinken, aber Tippex hätt ich noch so en halbes Fläschchen übrig.

Was schlägst vor?


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2008)

*Kaffe oder TippEx*

Hallo,



			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Was schlägst vor?



Sauf das Tippex, der Kaffe ist zu schade für Dich *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Diese Steilvorlage kann ich nicht ohne Antwort lassen, nicht böse sein


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jooaah!!! Hier wird man ja richtig niedergemacht!! Hast du Glück, dass ich so viel Spaß verstehe!! 

Aber du hast schon recht. So eine Frage schreit geradezu nach wo einer Antwort!


----------

